
Jeep Dealer’s $50k Sticker Shock Captures Auto Sales Stress - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/gm-ford-t-shake-anguish-145336365.html
======
toomuchtodo
APM Marketplace just did an excellent piece yesterday covering this. Go to 11
minutes in.

TLDR Middle class stretching (through the use of credit, in this case longer
duration auto loans) as purchasing power declines due to wage stagnation.

[https://www.marketplace.org/shows/marketplace/maybe-its-
not-...](https://www.marketplace.org/shows/marketplace/maybe-its-not-a-
recession-after-all/)

